# R L T 17 Unitas, First Pics



## Roy

The decorated Unitas movement with blued screws , Geneva stripes and engraving on winding wheel.


----------



## odklizec

Just one word...NICE!!!!







Can't wait to see dial...


----------



## Roy

Front.


----------



## odklizec

You did a fantastic job Roy! I hope, I'll be able to afford one







Could you reserve me 30/30?


----------



## Mal52

Beautiful work Roy







.







.. are they applied numerals

Cheers Mal


----------



## odklizec

BTW, the dial is white or silver (like on O&W Club Master)? It's hard to say from the photo..


----------



## Griff




----------



## Nalu

Is the case available polished (I assume it's SS)?


----------



## Roy

The dial is grey. The numerals are printed then filled with pale green super luminova.

The mat finished case is 40mm , 11mm Thick, with display back. It is 3ATM water resistant.

Limited edition of only 30 pieces. The Unitas decorated movements have shot up in price and I am doing these at a vastly reduced price. In fact the price should be 25% more than I am charging based on market prices.

The price for the watch is Â£240.


----------



## odklizec

Fantastic!







I will definitely get one. Please, reserve me 30/30.


----------



## traveller

Excellent job Roy, put me down for no. 2 please. What will be the standard strap options?


----------



## Roy

Thank you,

Strap option is Black or Brown USA Oiled leather.


----------



## Roy

More Pics.


----------



## Roy

..


----------



## odklizec

The waiting was worth it...it's so nice...


----------



## Sargon

Stunning Roy!


----------



## Stan

That's a fantastic watch you've made Mr. Taylor.









Well done sir.


----------



## Roy

Thank you,

Here's a lume shot.


----------



## Padraig

No offence intended Roy, but it's not for me.

I don't like the numerals on the dial, nor the lettering size or font used.

Unitas 6497, decorated and blued screws? It's been done to death, every Panerai wanabee has these features.

Perhaps a more understated dial and a solid caseback would have been better, a little more like the Kienzle Mechanique perhaps?

As I said, no offence meant and kudos to you for the effort.


----------



## Roy

I think it is more than an "effort".


----------



## Padraig

Roy said:


> I think it is more than an "effort".
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ok, you're obviously miffed that I don't like the design of your watch. But an effort is what it is, anything one does is an effort (dictionary entry - Something done or produced through exertion; an achievement

As I said, no offence intended, wouldn't you rather have people be honest with you?


----------



## Roy

The point is that the watch was not specifically made for you.

You post pictures of copy Rolex's and say how fab they are.

I don't like them but keep quiet out of courtesy as I am sure others do.

The only difference is comments like yours will cost me sales.

The watch was made exactly as my customers wanted.

It is not suposed to be a Kienzle Mechanique.









It does not look like a Rolex Sub either so I would not expect people to post "I don't like it , maybe if it looked like..........." etc. etc.


----------



## 036

Roy, out of interest, how is lume applied to a dial - is it a printing pad type process? How is it applied thickly and yet remaining within the confines of the black outline of the numerals?

Si


----------



## 036

Also, how are the screws blued?

Si


----------



## Roy

The lume is almost dry when it is applied.


----------



## Padraig

Roy said:


> The point is that the watch was not specifically made for you.
> 
> You post pictures of copy Rolex's and say how fab they are.
> 
> I don't like them but keep quiet out of courtesy as I am sure others do.
> 
> The only difference is comments like yours will cost me sales.
> 
> The watch was made exactly as my customers wanted.
> 
> It is not suposed to be a Kienzle Mechanique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like a Rolex Sub either so I would not expect people to post "I don't like it , maybe if it looked like..........." etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Copy Rolexes? You have me at a disadvantage Roy, I have never posted a picture of a fake watch on any website.

If my post is going to cost you sales, then by all means delete it.

As for keeping to yourself what we like and don't like, why post pictures at all? if someone doesn't like a watch I own, it would not bother me in the slightest.

I gave my honest opinion on the watch you had made, I don't like it, I'm sorry if this has pissed you off, but that's life.


----------



## Roy

Padraig said:


> Copy Rolexes? You have me at a disadvantage Roy, I have never posted a picture of a fake watch on any website.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think they had some sort of divers helmet on the dial but that does not matter.

As I have stated before I do not post negative remarks about anyones watches, that would not be fair.

You did not just say that you don't like it you went on to say how if it was this and if it was that. I mean what's the point ? It is not what you want then so what, why make such a big thing out of it.











> I'm sorry if this has pissed you off, but that's life.


----------



## Roy

Si said:


> Also, how are the screws blued?
> 
> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


They are heated with a bluing agent.


----------



## Padraig

Roy said:


> Padraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Rolexes? You have me at a disadvantage Roy, I have never posted a picture of a fake watch on any website.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I think they had some sort of divers helmet on the dial but that does not matter.
> 
> As I have stated before I do not post negative remarks about anyones watches, that would not be fair.
> 
> You did not just say that you don't like it you went on to say how if it was this and if it was that. I mean what's the point ? It is not what you want then so what, why make such a big thing out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this has pissed you off, but that's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

They may have resembled Rolex models, but then most watch designs are influenced by others, your range of watches most certainly are.

I gave my opinion and why I arrived at it.

Just delete the post and the others pertaining to it.


----------



## 036

Many thanks Roy.

Does this heating process not affect the slots of the screws then?

Simon


----------



## MarkF

Roy said:


> The lume is almost dry when it is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Like the watch Roy, especially the font.









I know it's off topic but I am with Si, how exactly is the lume applied and with what?

It's a mystery to me


----------



## pg tips

Very very nice Roy. I'm afraid at the moment funds don't permit me to purchase, I'll have to talk to the wife and see if an early birthday present is allowed. I'll get back to you!


----------



## namaste

Never seen good quality pictures of the original, but this one is stunning Roy. The dial is fab, none of your other watches have such a big and deserved ENGLAND!









Amazing price as well, I'll definitely by a ticket this week! Congratulations, and take half an hour off tomorrow morning, you deserve it!


----------



## plumsteadblue

I like that watch Roy, to me the dial has the look of being vintage but with the see through back and the No's on the spring wheel (great) and so nice to see England on a watch, well done, you don't see that to often these days.

John


----------



## Roy

Thank you.


----------



## Roy

Si said:


> Many thanks Roy.
> 
> Does this heating process not affect the slots of the screws then?
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The bluing agent tends not to get into the bottom of the slots.


----------



## Roy

MarkF said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lume is almost dry when it is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Like the watch Roy, especially the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's off topic but I am with Si, how exactly is the lume applied and with what?
> 
> It's a mystery to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

It is usually done by pad or sometimes screen printing.


----------



## DavidH

Well done Mr T. IMO a joint first with the RLT diver.


----------



## Stan

I've looked at the dial again and I can't get it out of my head.









It does look so 1930's. I like applied numbers and battons, as a rule, but this dial looks more "vintage" than any watch I own. I don't think I would find a watch from that era with an original dial like this, maybe a badly restored one.









I think this is more than a humble effort, it's very classy and should hold its price.

I hope you continue making quality watches at reasonable prices Roy. But if you don't take solace in the fact that some of us respect what you have tried to do.


----------



## rodiow

...Very nice Roy I would love one , The size and design is right up my street and like Stan says the dial does have that classy vintage look which I love , shame I cant really afford one at present ,.... mind you that has never stopped me ...I am very very tempted the more pictures I see could wear me down.....


----------



## nchall

Roy that looks amazing !

I have nothing but admiration for all the care, time and effort you must put into these watches.

I hope they don't all sell out staight away because I can't afford one just yet !!!









Regards,

Nick


----------



## bib

Weeks since my last post, but the watch deserves a comment. Nice. Very nice. It's a pity that a promised to myself don't buy the next few months...

Well done, Roy


----------



## odklizec

Hehe..few months ago I've promised to myself not to buy any watch until Roy release his Unitas model







Now I can't wait to wear this beauty...


----------



## bib

odklizec said:


> Hehe..few months ago I've promised to myself not to buy any watch until Roy release his Unitas model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear this beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Then, the matter is to fix an objective for making the wait easier...

Let's go:

I promise not to buy until Roy develop a mechanical 24 hour.

Will I buy a watch anytime or have I bought my last one?

Roy?

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Mrcrowley

I like most watches with handwound movements. You can see the decoration, & all the components. Alas, I dare not commit at this time. I just spent Omega money on something for Trish. Now it's looks like I need a new PC


----------



## jasonm

Great job Roy, You will recieve my order at the end of this month...


----------



## Mrcrowley

Actually Roy

Is there any chance in the future of you doing a skeleton version? Or is it much easier said than done?


----------



## Roy

Thank you Jason,









Paul, skeleton version , maybe one day.


----------



## rhaythorne

bib said:



> I promise not to buy until Roy develop a mechanical 24 hour.


He already has. The RLT10


----------



## ESL

Order placed for the lowest available number Roy, don't mind which. Forgot to mention in the order, but please supply on a black strap please.

I know I (and many others) have been mithering Roy about O&W Aero Club's, Unitas based models, and decorated movements, etc., etc., for ages now. Well, he's done one now and I for one am both pleased and excited at the prospect of getting one. I can't think of any other watchmaker that would be willing to respond in such a way, to such a (relatively low) volume of requests for a "special edition".

This will probably have to be my last watch purchase for 2005 (well, until the next one anyway







) and I might have to shift one or two on the sales section too, but I am going to enjoy owning and wearing it.

Thank you Roy.


----------



## Roy

Thank You George, just giving yours some final timing tweaks. Note the low number that you wanted.


----------



## odklizec

From the first time I saw the O&W Club Master I wanted to own one. But they were sold out 2-3 years ago. When Roy announced a limited remake, I was quite happy. But the reality looks better than my expectations! The Roy's highly decorated movement with blued screws looks much nicer than original O&W, which I loved. BTW, it would be great to have both watches (rlt17 and O&W) to compare them side by side







Can't wait my 30/30


----------



## ESL

Is that mine







- 04/30 - lovely jubbly
















If it's not too late Roy, can you tweak it to run just on the fast side of spot-on? Most of my manuals and autos all seem to run slow by about 5 to 6 seconds a day when I wear them - don't know why though as I always notice that all of my autos when worn, are fully wound at the end of a day, so they are getting enough winding input.

I'm like odklizec: I've wanted an O&W Aeroclub for yonks but they are just not around on the second user market, no-one seems to be selling them on.

But now the RLT 17 is here, that's just made my day.


----------



## Nalu

I agree with Stan, a classic dial. Reminds me of an Oris I have that I don't wear because it's too small. At 40mm, I guess I have no excuses!









Roy, please reserve 5, 8 or 10 for me. I'll have to work out the polished case for myself









BTW, RLT-69 #14/100 arrived safely today and I like it very much. The NATO is just the thing for desert uniforms! I thought it was brown and tan, but the brown is almost a maroon - ideal for my Regiment (maroon and white).

I'll post a review and photos soon.


----------



## gravedodger

an absolute belter Roy .... terrific combination and finish


----------



## bib

rhaythorne said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise not to buy until Roy develop a mechanical 24 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> He already has. The RLT10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

RLT10? What is this? Is it available?

I'm a little bit confused with RLT numbers. The 11th is the only one I can remember... and wear now and then.

And about the topic: I love subseconds. It is a pity that modern movements have lost this feature.


----------



## Roy

Nalu said:


> I agree with Stan, a classic dial. Reminds me of an Oris I have that I don't wear because it's too small. At 40mm, I guess I have no excuses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, please reserve 5, 8 or 10 for me. I'll have to work out the polished case for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, RLT-69 #14/100 arrived safely today and I like it very much. The NATO is just the thing for desert uniforms! I thought it was brown and tan, but the brown is almost a maroon - ideal for my Regiment (maroon and white).
> 
> I'll post a review and photos soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thank you Colin, number 5 saved for you.









Glad the other items arrived ok.


----------



## jasonm

Bib, have a look on the RLT site under RLT watches section and thay are all there...


----------



## Roy

bib said:


> RLT10? What is this? Is it available?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It was a 24 Hour mechanical, it is not available at this time.


----------



## jasonm

Sorry Bib, thought it was there


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Fantastic looking watch Roy, well done that man







hopefully when I`ve got enough cash spare they will still be available, going to have to sell some of my camera collection I think









Now go and have a rest, spoil yourself you deserve it take 1/2 hour off


----------



## Roy

Someone on another forum has said :

"The serial number engraving looks a bit amateurish."

It does not look amateurish at all. It is really hard to get a good photograph of this.

I really wonder sometimes why I bother.

I bet the people who make these comments cant do any better.


----------



## ESL

As soon as we get our mitts on em Roy, we'll post our own opinions and comment.

I'm on tenterhooks here - the bloody postie's late -
















Expected any minute though


----------



## odklizec

Roy said:


> Someone on another forum has said :
> 
> "The serial number engraving looks a bit amateurish."
> 
> It does not look amateurish at all. It is really hard to get a good photograph of this.
> 
> I really wonder sometimes why I bother.
> 
> I bet the people who make these comments cant engrave anything so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I read that post too, but I don't care. RLT17 looks superb and I don't see anything amateurish on engraving. The movement decoration is much nicer than the original O&W (which is nice too) and the engraved logo and number is only a plus! Take it easy Roy..you did a wonderful job on this watch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Someone on another forum has said :
> 
> "The serial number engraving looks a bit amateurish."
> 
> It does not look amateurish at all. It is really hard to get a good photograph of this.
> 
> I really wonder sometimes why I bother.
> 
> I bet the people who make these comments cant do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


"The Human Rights Act" guarantees their right to express their opinion mind you it also allows me the right to say that they are talking complete cr*p!!

I think it looks great Roy


----------



## gravedodger

Never listen to them Roy, it's all too easy for some people to criticise from afar ... but they're opinion ain't worth spit !

I feel very jealous of the 30 lucky people that'll own one of these beauties









wise 'ol proverb "never argue with an idiot ... he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience"

keep up the sterling work sir


----------



## Guest

Roy said:


> Someone on another forum has said :
> 
> "The serial number engraving looks a bit amateurish."
> 
> It does not look amateurish at all. It is really hard to get a good photograph of this.
> 
> I really wonder sometimes why I bother.
> 
> I bet the people who make these comments cant do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I read that as well Roy, I realise you have put this watch together but you take all criticism to heart far too much IMO.









Of course the critics can't do any better, I've heard plenty of people criticize Rolexes etc on this forum but I doubt they could make one.









Kevin who posted it is a good bloke and very knowledgeable but he is only going by the published pics which as you say are very difficult to do justice with.

Try not to let criticism get to you after all you have a very loyal group of members here and I'll bet you have already sold the 30.
















To other members,

Lets not get into this panning other forums members routine, all it does is introduce a state of paranoia, an "Us against them" mentality which does no good at all IMO.


----------



## 036

Well said, Neil.

Si


----------



## ESL

Well, mine is now on my wrist.















































































Roy - it has been said sooo many times before. That when a watch has been received, it is sooo much better that your photo.

But this is Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better that your photo. Don't take it to heart mate, but I can promise everyone thinking about buying an RLT17, that it really is abso-bloody-lutely fabulous. I want to praise the fact that Roy is a much, much better watch maker than a photographer. (







Sorry Roy, but it's true







)

I saw a Zenith Chronometer in a Watches of Switzerland last week, you know the one? Antique silver looking dial, similar Arabic numerals to the 17?

*Well, in my opinion, the Finish on the 17 is easily the equal of the Zenith.*

Buy one, whatever you do - sell the cat, get rid of the car, you won't need it, just get one before they are gone. IT'S THAT GOOD.

















Well worth waiting for Roy, well worth it indeed.


----------



## Roy

Neil, People should not criticise things justs for the sake of making a comment.

Of course I will take it to heart, they are after all saying that something I have done looks "amateurish". Why make an unfounded comment like this ?

I do not mind criticism for something I have done bad but when I have done something so well then I will stand up for my self and my product as anyone would.


----------



## ESL

Here here.

When he has bought one and seen the workmanship, then he may at least be in a better position to pass comment.


----------



## Guest

ESL said:


> Here here.
> 
> When he has bought one and seen the workmanship, then he may at least be in a better position to pass comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That is indeed a fact George.

But lets face it most watch criticism on forums is done by people who have never owned the watches in question but still feel qualified to pass judgement.

I personally will never comment on a watch overall unless I have owned the model in question.

But then again I'm perfect.


----------



## Simon

> Neil, People should not criticise things justs for the sake of making a comment.
> 
> Of course I will take it to heart, they are after all saying that something I have done looks "amateurish". Why make an unfounded comment like this ?
> 
> I do not mind criticism for something I have done bad but when I have done something so well then I will stand up for my self and my product as anyone would.





Si said:


> Well said, Neil.
> 
> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well Said ROY.......


----------



## odklizec

ESL said:


> Well, mine is now on my wrist.


Oh you lucky dog..that was fast!







Can't wait for my one







Any chance to see a photo of rlt17 on your wrist?


----------



## ESL

odklizec said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mine is now on my wrist.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you lucky dog..that was fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance to see a photo of rlt17 on your wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Oh I wish I could, tis a real thing of beauty. But I'm at work, so no digicam to hand.


----------



## chrisb

Roy said:


> Neil, People should not criticise things justs for the sake of making a comment.
> 
> Of course I will take it to heart, they are after all saying that something I have done looks "amateurish". Why make an unfounded comment like this ?
> 
> I do not mind criticism for something I have done bad but when I have done something so well then I will stand up for my self and my product as anyone would.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The overwhelming majority of posts are positive Roy, and the detractors are not worth taking to heart on this matter. Amateurish?.....never









Nice watch BTW, Pity the RLT4 is filling that particular spot in my collection









swap


----------



## traveller

Apologies to George for "stealing his thunder" but just a quick snapshot on my wrist. Buy one you will not be disappointed.

I suspect this will look good on a mesh bracelet - might give it a try.


----------



## odklizec

Nice!







The brown strap is the standard strap delivered with watch or you replaced it with your own strap?


----------



## ESL

You did not steal my thunder







, I'm glad someone got a good wrist shot on the forum.

Love the brown strap, mine's on black.


----------



## Nalu

I posted a response to Kevin last night, but it disappeared into the ether when our server went down









While I think Roy is putting too much behind the words of one WIS from another forum, I also think Kevin's comments were unwarranted. Particularly since he has no or minimal experience with RLT watches.

"RLT Watches, Made in England": res ipsa loquitor.

This does bring up a good point. Far too often WIS (read: amateur) reviews are raves and say nothing about the negative aspects of a watch. Furthermore, they only rarely compare the watch under review to similar models. I feel that a valuable review should include both the positive and negative features of the watch, along with a comparison to other models a buyer might be considering (and great photos). I include myself in the rave-only amatuer reviewer category, BTW. Now that I've improved my watch photography and developed my depth and breadth of watch experiences, I'd like to post more in-depth reviews. Recently I have held back reviews of both Roy's and Eddie's watches because I feel obligated to include criticisms of those watches, and I'm not sure how well that criticism might be taken. If I were to post a formal review with only my positive comments while witholding my negative ones, I feel it would be a disservice to my fellow WISs. Yet I don't want to be seen as slagging a watch from either of these fine gentlemen when they are the ones providing the forum in which I air my views.

Comments anyone? Roy?


----------



## traveller

odklizec said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown strap is the standard strap delivered with watch or you replaced it with your own strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes, standard strap as delivered, brown or black option.


----------



## ESL

I agree totally Colin. I have always tried to give a balanced view in my opinions. On the other hand, if I have only good things to say or there are only really trivial things I did not like, then I sometimes think it is not worth the comment. Simply because it could imply that I am finding fault, simply for sake of finding fault.

In this instance, like others, had been hankering for an O&W Club Master re-issue for yonks. Roy had even tried to get some more from Mr Wajs, but had to report that he was not keen to do a re-issue for some reason. Many have also asked for a more "dressy" perhaps Unitas based watch. And I guess, that's when the idea may have been born. (I'm sure Roy will tell me if that is not so







).

Plus Points.

In this particular watch, the RLT 17, it does everything I need it to do, it is everything I wanted it to be, and looks far better than I had expected it to look. It comes on a nice strap, and in a perfectly acceptable box. The Unitas movement is well known to all WIS's and this decorated version is very attractive to behold.

Negative points.

It does not make the tea.









Roy, It's high time you put the TEA into RLT


----------



## abraxas

Padraig said:


> No offence intended Roy, but it's not for me..............


Thatâ€™s fine but you should have left it at that. Some of us have specifically asked for this watch including the font and scripts, etc.

It would be easier if you told us what you like ...

* * *

Well, I am having one of these RLT 17s ... as I was one of the people who asked for them. The problem now would be the strap.







I reserve all comment until I get my watch.

Two questions:

1. What material are the two crystals?

2. Is the movement 18.000 or 21.600?

Over at TF I expressed that the lighter dial of the RLT 17 reminds me of the Poljot International â€˜Moscow Nightsâ€™, but Roy calls it â€˜greyâ€™ ... so letâ€™s wait and see.

This is a pic of the original CM back:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v83/abra...master_back.jpg

john


----------



## Stan

The style of the dial on the RLT17 is reminiscent of one of my favorite watches, the Illinois Chieftain from 1928.

I pinched the picture from that nice man Rod Armstrong, just for illustration purposes.









I would love an RLT17 but I'm skint after purchasing the Hamilton Ventura.









I hope all those lucky enough to get a 17 enjoy them to bits, it's a lovely watch.


----------



## odklizec

ESL said:


> Negative points.
> 
> It does not make the tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, It's high time you put the TEA into RLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I always wanted to own a watch with fountain







Roy, if you will make a TEA version for George, please, make it also spring


----------



## Roy

abraxas said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What material are the two crystals?
> 
> 2. Is the movement 18.000 or 21.600?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The crystals are Mineral.

The movements are 18.000.


----------



## abraxas

Roy said:


> The movements are 18.000.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Just what I was looking for. Thanks. I don't really care about the crystal ... Eddie wanted to know.

john


----------



## TimD

John,

I reckon it would look great with a carbon fibre strap and a matt brushed deployment.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy

I had to use mineral glass for the watches as it was a case of the sapphire crystal or the decorated movement. I could not have done the watch anywhere near the price if I had gone for both. I prefer mineral anyway especially on a crystal this size.

If you break the sapphire then you would probably replace it with mineral anyway but also have to have major work done to the watch and the dial. At least with mineral in the first place you will not have this to worry about.

As I have stated before the decorated Unitas movement has rocketed in price recently.


----------



## jasonm

Hand made classic.....Cant wait...17 days to go....


----------



## ESL

Roy, I had not given any of what you just described, any consideration at all, but I am very glad that you did.


----------



## Roy

I do not quite understand why there is so much comparison going on between this watch and other watches. This watch is totaly different to any other Unitas watch.

The movements are not even the same , yes they are the same model but mine have been set up and checked by me. That in my eye must makes them different to a standard factory Unitas.


----------



## JoT

I don't know why you are suprised Roy; there was a vocal minority that felt that the RLT11 was a copy of the Dreadnaught







so why should the RLT17 be exempt?

As I recall the idea of the RLT17 was to make a similar watch to the O&W Club Master ... not the Richmond Spencer or any other Unitas. As far as I can tell the Club Master, RS and RLT17 look as if they are using the same case ... so what's the big deal about the cases? And who gives a toss about sapphire? it always looks dirty to me anyway .. I can take it or leave it myself.

The dial and the finishing touches on the movement sets it apart and you have achieved what you set out to do IMO.

I am still not buying one though ... its not black and hasnt got a bezel


----------



## Roy

> The dial and the finishing touches on the movement sets it apart and you have achieved what you set out to do IMO.


Thank you John.











JoT said:


> I am still not buying one though ... its not black and hasnt got a bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## ESL

Works for me Roy, every time.

I was looking for a biggish watch, maybe Breguet-ish, definitely vintage looking, but no Romans though. I admit I looked at the RS from another site, but then I also looked at Elysee, simply because they offered a style I liked.

But deep down inside, I wanted something special. I had asked Roy about a Clubmaster, No dice - but something was on the horizon, Unitas, decorated and with that RLT "special touch".

Personally, I am glad I waited. Personally, I am glad that an experienced watchmaker has taken the view that a mineral crystal may just be the better long term bet, than a sapphire. Personally, I am glad that the same watchmaker took into account a simple request, in a public forum, to adjust the watch to run slightly faster than he would normally adjust it to - simply because I asked him to.

Personally, I don't think there is anything quite like it on the market today.

Personally speaking, of course.


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> I don't know why you are suprised Roy; there was a vocal minority that felt that the RLT11 was a copy of the Dreadnaught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why should the RLT17 be exempt?
> 
> As I recall the idea of the RLT17 was to make a similar watch to the O&W Club Master ... not the Richmond Spencer or any other Unitas. As far as I can tell the Club Master, RS and RLT17 look as if they are using the same case ... so what's the big deal about the cases? And who gives a toss about sapphire? it always looks dirty to me anyway .. I can take it or leave it myself.
> 
> The dial and the finishing touches on the movement sets it apart and you have achieved what you set out to do IMO.
> 
> I am still not buying one though ... its not black and hasnt got a bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I agree John, some people just like to moan about nothing. There will only be thirty of them so I reckon the thirty people who buy them should have the final say.

I can't be critical of any watch made by RLT or Timefactors that I haven't owned but I do have my eye on several.

I love this particular watch that a certain person went to a great deal of trouble to make, he even put me straight when I suggested certain wording on the dial.
















Well, he's the watchmaker and I'm just a wis.


----------



## ESL

Stan, knowing that there wil only EVER be one of those, must give you a special warm glow. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## Stan

ESL said:


> Stan, knowing that there wil only EVER be one of those, must give you a special warm glow. You're a lucky guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks George, I am proud to own it.









I don't know of many people who would have gone to so much trouble for someone they have never met.

My wife ( real name Rowena














) could not have hoped for a more fitting gift for my 50th, we both owe Roy our gratitude.


----------



## Roy

Stan said:


> we both owe Roy our gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You owe me nothing Stan, it was a pleasure.


----------



## Stan

Thanks Roy.









Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.


----------



## JoT

Stan said:


> Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


A close Russian friend of mine came with a RLT watch ....









OK I will be quiet


----------



## Roy

Stan said:


> Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes a nice strap and box.


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> A close Russian friend of mine came with a RLT watch ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I will be quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Was the box big?









I'll shut up too.


----------



## Stan

Back to normal, smut and silliness.


----------



## JoT

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> A close Russian friend of mine came with a RLT watch ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I will be quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the box big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll shut up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Not so big ....







... and a nice smooth outer









OK thats enough


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people, far and wide, appreciate what comes with an RLT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> A close Russian friend of mine came with a RLT watch ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I will be quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the box big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll shut up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so big ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a nice smooth outer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK thats enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Mouthwatering.









All in the best possible taste, of course.


----------



## MIKE

Take no notice of them Roy, You offer excellent service and care for your customers (as I personaly know) and make excellent watches that are hand assembled by yourself.

If the engraving (that seemed to start this issue) was on a Time Factors watch would it still had been "amateurish" I think not.

I think it's amazing you can do it







when one slip, and you are in trouble









I post this in support of Roy and with respect to Eddie and his membership.









MIKE.

p.s Keep knocking the RLT's out, Roy


----------



## Roy

Thank's Mike.


----------



## JoT

Stan said:


> Mouthwatering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the best possible taste, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It was mothwatering Stan







... and tasty .... OK I will get my coat ....


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mouthwatering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the best possible taste, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> It was mothwatering Stan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and tasty .... OK I will get my coat ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Me too.














We are too gross for a family forum.


----------



## rodiow

On the subject of criticism about Roy's latest creation some manners wouldn't go a miss I feel ,Cant some see how much work has gone into this ?, People who can actually make things to this quality that are built to last that have taken time and great skill to produce and not churned out by the truck load all have my respect ,

Hats off Roy it looks Superb


----------



## ESL

The RS is a very nice watch, I was very tempted. The RLT17 is a very nice watch too. But crucially, both are VERY different as a result of their differing design requirements. Both sets of forum members and forum owners, had completely different ideas in mind.

I think it's fair to say that they should not be compared to each other. They both exist for completely different reasons.

That they exist at all, is down to the personalities and will of two great individuals, each with their own passion for watches and providing something, just that bit different.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> Yup, I did notice that Roy. Some of his comments were very complimentary. Big respect to the both of you.
> 
> The RS is a very nice watch, I was very tempted. The RLT17 is a very nice watch too. But crucially, both are VERY different as a result of their differing design requirements. Both sets of forum members and forum owners, had completely different ideas in mind.
> 
> I think it's fair to say that they should not be compared to each other. They both exist for completely different reasons.
> 
> That they exist at all, is down to the personalities and will of two great individuals, each with their own passion for watches and providing something, just that bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well said George


----------



## Roy

I do not mind any criticism of this watch or any other of my watches as long as it justified, just don't mention the engraving.


----------



## jasonm

I would like to have seen a more public statement about how the 2 watches are different actually, I have often admired the RS but like PG found the Romans to be to 'oldy style' The RS is of course virtualy identical to an old Omega (I think its Omega) so the styling should look good.











> just don't mention the engraving.


Can I have my name and address engraved on the crown Roy?


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> Can I have my name and address engraved on the crown Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Naughty ,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> just don't mention the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Is this as in Basil Faulty`s "Don`t mention the war!"

BTW It`s excellent, just right IMO







and a big fat wet RASPBERRY!!! to anyone who says otherwise ( although of course they are free to have their own completely misguided opinion)


----------



## Griff

Personally.....................I think the engraving in question should have been in Roman numerals!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley

I agree. I have bought an RS. The timing of the purchase has nothing to do with all the comments that have been flying about. Neither is it a dig at Roy. Thought I had better get that in before anyone else.

I am just not a fan of that type of numerals on Roy's dials, end off. Hence why I asked him if he would be doing other versions, ie skeleton. I will quite likely buy the next version that comes along. Nothing wrong with having more than one watch with the same movement.


----------



## r1ch

Hi Chaps.. Have stayed away from this on t'other side but feel compelled to comment here..

I thought the comment regarding the engraving was unnecessarily harsh in its "tone" and an observation such as any of us are entitled to make, could and should have been made more courteously. One of the most enjoyable aspects of this and t'other side is the ability of the contributors to disagree and ocassionally "clash" without it spoiling the huge amount of good will and humour that exists among the virtual community. To that end I personally think a more carefully chosen phrase would have made the point without causing offence. Its what we all do just about every day in our person to person interactions at work/play etc..

As it happens, I've just had a loupe out on the display back of my RLT16, and I have to say the engraving on the ETA rotor isn't just better than I could do, its very good indeed full stop. As I think I've mentioned in the past, I think the biggest challenge for Roy, (and Eddie for that matter), is not the quality of the product, but rendering images that are of sufficiently high quality to do the item "real world" justice, without stuffing up the web site in terms of download/refresh times.

It occured to me today, that perhaps a high-res portfolio of pics could be made available for each watch, (a photo brochure if you like), that the user could download at their discretion, bandwidth and/or time permitting. I was kinda thinking of a "click here to download a bunch of really high res pics" button against the item for sale.

Sorry for suggesting a load more work Roy, (!!), just bouncing ideas/thinking aloud..

Best

Rich.


----------



## jasonm

I think thats a great idea Rich....


----------



## Roy

I do not feel that any amount of posted pictures would have made any difference to the opinion expressed over there. The remark was made just for the sake of it as they could not find any thing else to critisise, sad but there you go.

The remark was also played on as a way to plug a diffirent watch.

I would not have minded if they had just said they did not like the engraving but to say it is ameteurish is just plain


----------



## Mrcrowley

Roy said:


> I do not feel that any amount of posted pictures would have made any difference to the opinion expressed over there. The remark was made just for the sake of it as they could not find any thing else to critisise, sad but there you go.
> 
> The remark was also played on as a way to plug a diffirent watch.
> 
> I would not have minded if they had just said they did not like the engraving but to say it is ameteurish is just plain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That's the whole point yes.

As I admitted, I was not keen on the dial. However i'm no watchmaker, so cannot say it's made badly. But expressing your likes & dislikes if a different matter. As I said Roy, I look forward to the next version if you decide to make one.

On the whole, manual wind watches are better for me. I know I can just give it a few turns every day. Whereas with autos i'm constantly guaging how long it may last bearing in mind how much I move about.


----------

